# Hilfe für Bootkauf Crescent Cremo 434



## Shimanoxt (19. September 2015)

Hallo Spezies:m,

ich habe eine Bitte und hoffe auf möglichst viele 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Antworten.

Ich kann von einem Arbeitskollegen ein Crescent Cremo 434  kaufen was er damals selbst in Dänemark von einem Verleiher gekauft hat.

Es hatte dann bei Ihm ein Walnuss großes Loch im Rumpf was von einer Fachfirma repariert wurde, laut dem Verkäufer 2 neue Lagen über dem kompletten Rumpf gleich mit als Stabilität.
Ein 9,9 PS Langschaft 2 Takt Yamaha Baujahr 1995 Motor wäre dabei.

Er hat sich dann noch ein Trailer,der jetzt neu Tüv hat, gekauft und  aufgerüstet und paar Kleinigkeiten verändert (Spritzschutz für Fahrer,  Halter für Echlotsensor, das man ihn gerade stellen kann ohne unten ans  Boot zu müssen)
Ein Benzintank 25 Liter plus Reservekanister, eine Lenzpumpe.

Vor 6 Jahren hat er noch ein Kartenplotter von Humminbird Mdell 787 c2  für 1200€ gekauft, ich finde das Teil leider nirgendwo im Internet, dafür möchte er extra 800€ haben was mir bisschen viel vorkommt.

Hier noch mal die Bilder, unter euch sind sicherlich erfahrene Leute die  sich mit sowas besser auskennen als ich, ich fahre nicht oft zur  Ostsee, aber ich bin dieses ausleihen und warten leid, oft wollten wir  auch mal bis 18 oder 19 Uhr Angeln aber um diese Uhrzeit müssen alle  Boote vom Verleih längst im Hafen sein und auf der Weser oder Kanal  angel ich auch.
Boot Typenschild: max 6 Personen 480kg max Motor 11,5 kw

Daten: Motor Yamaha 9,9 PS Langschaft Baujahr 1995
Boot: Crescent Cremo 434 ca. genauso alt (20 Jahre)
Trailer: Heinemann bis 300kg Tüv neu

So nun die Bilder und bitte viele Antworten und Meinungen was ich für das Boot ausgeben kann#6:


----------



## Shimanoxt (19. September 2015)

*AW: Hilfe für Bootkauf Crescent Cremo 434*

....weitere Bilder


----------



## Shimanoxt (19. September 2015)

*AW: Hilfe für Bootkauf Crescent Cremo 434*

.....


----------



## Stefan660 (20. September 2015)

*AW: Hilfe für Bootkauf Crescent Cremo 434*

Ich würde dafür max. ~2500-2800€ geben, aber nur mit Echolot und Trailer. Es sieht schon ordentlich abgerockt aus auf den Bildern.

Das Echolot ist heute fast nichts mehr wert, für 400-500€ kriegt man schon eine neues Farbcholot mit GPS.

Aber du musst natürlich selbst wissen was es dir Wert ist.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Don-Machmut (20. September 2015)

*AW: Hilfe für Bootkauf Crescent Cremo 434*

So wie das Boot aussieht ..Gelocat von unten usw. beim Verleiher gelaufen hat  ...( Da haben die Boote auch nicht immer den besten Umgang ) in Betracht des alten Motors... Laufleistung  Wartung ??????? ( auch wenn es einer der guten Yamaha Zweitakter ist ) und des alten Kartenplotters ( Seekarte  aktuell ?????? )....
Bekommst für 900 € rum ein neues Elite 7 hdi 
Bei dem Alter des Gespannes nicht mehr wie 2000€ #h
Da bekommt man echt besseres für #h mit ein bisschen suchen :g


----------



## Marco Klann (20. September 2015)

*AW: Hilfe für Bootkauf Crescent Cremo 434*

Hallo,

meiner Meinung ist die Zuladung vom Trailer mit 300 kg für das Boot einfach zu wenig und es sind keine Reserven vorhanden, bzw. der Trailer ist schnell überladen.

Das Crescent 434 wird mit ca 210 kg angegeben

Hinzu kommen die extra Lagen an Laminat, Badeleiter, Aker und sonstige Anbauten.

Da bleibt für den Motor und Benzintank kaum mehr etwas übrig.

Gruss Marco


----------



## Shimanoxt (20. September 2015)

*AW: Hilfe für Bootkauf Crescent Cremo 434*

Hört sich das mit der Reparatur denn plausibel an oder war dort vielleicht mehr kaputt? Weil es laminiert doch keiner den kompletten Bootsrumpf für so ein Loch?

Erstmal danke für die Antworten,vielleicht folgen ja noch welche#6.


----------



## Andy007 (20. September 2015)

*AW: Hilfe für Bootkauf Crescent Cremo 434*



Shimanoxt schrieb:


> Daten: Motor Yamaha 9,9 PS Langschaft Baujahr 1995
> Boot: Crescent Cremo 434 ca. genauso alt (20 Jahre)
> Trailer: Heinemann bis 300kg Tüv neu



Aufgrund des Trailers würde ich das Gespann erstmal "fahrfertig" (also so wie du mit dem Boot auf`s Wasser willst -> Motor, Tank, komplette Ausrüstung etc,) auf die Waage fahren, da mir der Trailer doch leicht unterdimensioniert vorkommt. 300kg sind fix erreicht.
Ansonsten würde ich persönlich für die gesamte Combo (incl. Echo) max 1800€ bis 2000€ ausgeben.
Und da du scheinbar auch binnen fahren möchtest, denk an sämtliche Papiere von Boot und Motor zwecks Anmeldung.


----------



## Hybrid (20. September 2015)

*AW: Hilfe für Bootkauf Crescent Cremo 434*

Moin,

für michist dieses Angebot eine "Anleitung zum sich unglücklich machen" - sowohl auf dem Land als auch auf dem Wasser.

Die Saison endet gerade und Du wirst bessere Offerten finden...


Gruß H.


----------



## Marf22 (20. September 2015)

*AW: Hilfe für Bootkauf Crescent Cremo 434*

Der Motor wird über tausend gehandelt, der Trailer 700-900 und das Boot auch in dem Zustand nochmal 1500 aufwärts......is immer noch ne Crescent und nicht so ein Billigbomber aus der Bucht. Dann noch ein gutes Echo.....wobei ich den Preis hier auch zu hoch finde.

Aber so ein Gespann für 2000 Euro mit Zubehör ist schon ist schon ein Schnapper....Boote sind teuer und gute Teurer....Anglerboote sind Gebrauchsboote.....Kratzer und Dreck kommen da eh ran.

Edit......der Trailer wäre mir auch zu klein......vom Bilderschauen und  zulässigen Gesamtgewicht. Einmal mit wiegen fahren schafft Klarheit. Umdingt ach ne Probefahrt machen. Schauen wie sich Boot und Motor verhalten......entspannte Gleitfahrt mit 2 Mann sehe ich bei der Kombi nicht


----------



## allegoric (20. September 2015)

*AW: Hilfe für Bootkauf Crescent Cremo 434*

Für's Boot mit allem drum und 2300. Den Trailer würde ich persönlich nicht kaufen und lieber einen neuen nehmen ggfs. erst einmal wiegen. Das Boot samt Zubehör schießt meiner Meinung nach locker über die 300kg Grenze.

Aber Crescent ist top und mit 4,30 kannste mit dem Teil schon was anstellen. Ich liebe die Dinger. Das Teil wird bei ordentlicher Pflege und Aufbereitung auch noch mal so alt.

Das Echo würde ich mir kneifen und vom Gesamtpreis runterhandeln. Die heutigen 500€ Modelle bieten deutlich mehr wie dieses.


----------



## Shimanoxt (23. September 2015)

*AW: Hilfe für Bootkauf Crescent Cremo 434*

Danke Leute,

freut mich das ein paar Meinungen zusammen gekommen sind!!#6

Ich werde das Boot probefahren und dann erstmal schauen wie es sich mit dem Motor verhält und ob es dicht ist, weil es mir doch schon gut gefällt und Crescent ist wie schon hier geschrieben wurde kein Billigdampfer!!


----------



## Andy007 (23. September 2015)

*AW: Hilfe für Bootkauf Crescent Cremo 434*

Denk auch ans wiegen.....


----------



## allegoric (23. September 2015)

*AW: Hilfe für Bootkauf Crescent Cremo 434*

Hat mein Vorredner Recht! Bloß keinen Schrotttrailer nehmen. Das muss klappen wie am Schnürchen, sonst hat man kein Vertrauen und ist auch noch ohne Zulassung unterwegs. Bei Trailer gibt's meiner Meinung nach keine Kompromisse.


----------



## Shimanoxt (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Hilfe für Bootkauf Crescent Cremo 434*

Hi,
ich bedanke mich für all die Hilfreichen Beiträge von euch, ich bin zum Bootsbauer gefahren und habe es durchschauen lassen, der hat es für gut befunden und ich habe zugeschlagen#6.

Nun geht es um mein Motor, ob ich dafür nen neuen Thread starte?
Naja ich versuche es mal hier, habe ein Yamaha 2 Takt mit 9,9 PS, laut Internet soll man den ohne viel Arbeit auf 15 PS bringen.
Genaue Bezeichnung 682C  9.9 FMH

Kennt sich da jemand mit aus?

Gruß Sven


----------



## Vanner (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Hilfe für Bootkauf Crescent Cremo 434*

Guck mal hier ein. https://www.boote-forum.de/showthread.php?t=222160


----------



## Shimanoxt (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Hilfe für Bootkauf Crescent Cremo 434*

Danke:m


----------



## Angelbube (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Hilfe für Bootkauf Crescent Cremo 434*

...wenn ich dir etwas raten darf: Fahre den Motor zunächst einmal so wie er ist. Wenn Du mit diesem Boot häufiger unterwegs bist und auch schleppen willst, wird vielleicht irgendwann der Wunsch nach einem 4-Takter aufkommen. 

 Dann kannst Du das gesparte Geld in einen 9,9er oder 15er Viertakter stecken.

 Gruß
 Hardy


----------

